# smoking motor



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

So, one of my steam engines started smoking (not by design). I'm guessing
I need a new motor? anyone have one they want to sell or anyone know of
how/which one/where I can buy a replacement? (new preferably).










Also, I'm guessing the engine does smoke - BY design.. correct? I can't think of any
other reason for the smoke stack to get electricity. So.. what do I need for this?









I know, so many noob questions  THANKS.


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

OK.. cancel my request for a replacement motor (for the time being). Some of you
who are familiar with the parts, help me understand this one.

The motor WAS smoking, and drawing an excessive amount of current compared
to my other trains. So, I took it a part, cleaned the contacts on the wheels,
tested the motor without a load (just fine), turned the gears manually - no
problems.... THEN I put the train back together, and it (so far) seems to be
working ok. I didn't fix anything.... that I know of... 

p.s... still wondering about my smoke stack

p.p.s
I retract my retraction... where DO you buy replacement motors and how can I tell what I need?
even though the train is still running good, for future reference, I'm still interested.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

tw001_tw said:


> OK.. cancel my request for a replacement motor (for the time being). Some of you
> who are familiar with the parts, help me understand this one.
> 
> The motor WAS smoking, and drawing an excessive amount of current compared
> ...



It might just need a good cleaning and lube, or a motor replacement.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It could be a simple short. What brand is it? I don't recognize it?


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't know the brand... 
On the bottom it says:
RSO 
ATEST
Z-15157
(some stuff in what apparently is Yugoslavian)
Made in Yugoslavia

I didn't know that until you asked, and I looked on the bottom. I'm afraid
since its made there, spare parts might be a little difficult to find?

Is there a 'how to' on the web on how to rebuild a motor or rebuild/maintain
a locomotive?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would guess AHM . Yugoslavia sounds familiar. I think I have switches made by the company in that country. Various suppliers sell motors it just a matter of finding one that fits. That was in the 80's. Don't know if AHM is still around.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It looks to be a Mehano, the latest fallen flag in the AHM/Rivarossi/IHC saga...










Here's a good tech tip site>>> http://www.yardbirdtrains.com/MRmechn.htm


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey, thanks guys. You sure can id trains!

The engine in question has been running over the holidays.. so far so good.
I am going to take it apart again and give it a much better once-over.
Thanks again.


----------



## fritz96 (Dec 19, 2008)

As a stupid child years ago and as one who freely admits ignorance to most things today-when I was in a rush,I'd lube everything-wheels,motor,track,my kid brother-you name it.Well a bit exagerated-but I'd sure get a great smoke show-I'd take a few swabs with highly diluted alc. normally the smoke would stop and the trains are still going today


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tip fritz96. The engine is new (to me) and I had a bit of trouble
getting it - so I didn't want to take it back to where I got it (long story.) I'm
new to trains and have only taken 2 apart, this being the 2nd. I appreciate the
tip regarding keeping the oil only where it needs to go, and nowhere else. I sure
do like this engine, and hopefully with some work I can keep it running. Thanks again.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I learned a saying years ago about lubing locos. I forget part of it, but I do remember that GEARS need GREASE. The other part was something that told me that wheels need oil. But I am old and my mind (and body) just ain't what it used to be.

The picture of the motor looks like it could be an old Mabuchi.


----------

